# Sprinklers for open air roof structure



## retire09 (Aug 31, 2010)

Does an open roof structure over 12,000sf covering grandstands with over 300 seats require sprinklers?

Is this an A-4 or A-5? Out door or in door?


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 1, 2010)

A-5 not really enough info... what is the intende duse of said structure?


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2010)

903.2.1.5 Group A-5. An automatic sprinkler system

shall be provided in concession stands, retail areas, press boxes, and other accessory use areas in excess of 1,000

square feet (93 m2).


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 1, 2010)

As BB indicates, please provide more detail.  Most likely looking at a A-4 and if so there is an exception (if applicable).


----------



## retire09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Open roof structure over an ice skating rink with bleacher seating for over 300.

Total size is unknown but would be substantially open on all sides.


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it a temporary condition?


----------



## retire09 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is the plan for now but you never know what may be proposed in the future that would result in the partial enclosure of th building and maybe change the occupancy at thet time.


----------

